# CRS photos, including babies



## George Farmer (4 Jul 2013)

My CRS are breeding. I have about 30 babies. 

Here's a few shots of the adults and their children.


----------



## Alastair (4 Jul 2013)

Congrats george. Lovely photos too mate. Is that xmas moss?? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jul 2013)

Thanks mate. Yes, I think so. It's growing like the clappers in this tank. Non-CO2 as well, and virtually no ferts.


----------



## m_attt (4 Jul 2013)

great pictures, love the one showing the eggs.


----------



## nduli (5 Jul 2013)

congrats george, loving the photos, this is where the addiction and obsession starts


----------



## Ady34 (5 Jul 2013)

Great photos George.....I'd be as excited about my moss looking that good as I was about the shrimplets


----------



## ghostsword (5 Jul 2013)

Amazing photos.. Magazine ready..  


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## basil (5 Jul 2013)

Fantastic - great shots too. They look like nice grade shrimp too


----------



## oldbloke (5 Jul 2013)

Great pics, what ISO and speed etc, please?


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Jul 2013)

Great shots mate!


----------



## George Farmer (5 Jul 2013)

oldbloke said:


> Great pics, what ISO and speed etc, please?


Thanks.

Canon 50D with 100mm macro.

I think f/4, 1/160, ISO 1600 for most shots. I didn't use tripod, hence the fast shutter speed.


----------



## oldbloke (6 Jul 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Canon 50D with 100mm macro.
> 
> I think f/4, 1/160, ISO 1600 for most shots. I didn't use tripod, hence the fast shutter speed.


 

Thanks for that.
Fantastic quality for 1600!!!
I was about to trade up to a 7d (limited budget) but there are a lot of reviews which mention that it produces soft images. They can be sorted in PS but I would prefer them to come ok straight from the camera!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Jul 2013)

lovely pics george, glad to see that the tank is going well and the PRL numbers increasing. 
Im amazed you got those pictures without a tripod, im obviously doing something (else) wrong.


----------

